# What a gem,what a price



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Can one believe this gem could be bought for 300 K ? I would say it would cost that much today to frame and install the slate.

https://www.indianalandmarks.org/for-sale/suzane-thomas-house/


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

couldn't come close to framing it for 300k.

nice looking shack....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It resembles a headache to me.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Old homes such as these (and the people who love them) are how I earned a living in my home town.


----------



## Ed Hartmann (Dec 26, 2018)

It looks nice but the price is based on the $3,000,000 needed to renovate it


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

griz said:


> couldn't come close to framing it for 300k.
> 
> nice looking shack....


 What I meant by frame meant the roof only.:laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Haunted


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Haunted




I would hope so !:laughing:


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Lots of those big old gems available in towns all over America. Problem is, most folks don't have deep enough pockets to restore them or even keep them up. To fix up and maintain an old home like that has to be a "labor of love" because it won't ever make financial sense. 

Much like the old wood barns we all hate to see falling down and disappearing. You can replace them with a much more functional, more efficient pole building cheaper than you can repair and maintain them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Says the place used to be student housing and a brothel. I'm betting the floor plan now is atrocious. Either way, there are limits to what can be done with it, since it's on the registry.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

They also have a church listed for only 70 grand

-Rich


----------

